# Ratcheting winch handle



## AndreasNYC (Sep 6, 2010)

Hello Everyone

I have 2 speed winches on my boat. 
Unfortunately there is not enough clearance around the winches (for the jib lines) to rotate all the way around. 

This means you have to move the handle back and forth rather than around. 

When the tension gets beyond a certain point, the "fast" direction of the winch become too hard to move. 

The solution would be a ratcheting winch handle that will only engage in the "slow" direction. 

any idea where I can obtain some?

Andreas


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I don't think anyone makes one anymore. I could be wrong. If not, poke around the use consignment type places.

An alternative might be a handle that you can get two hands on and power against that high speed easier. Like this for example:

Dax OneTouch Composite Winch Handle

Or possibly a shorter handle that wouldn't be obstructed, but you give up leverage.

My first mission would be to try to get the obstruction out of the way. Dodger/bimini I presume?


----------



## AndreasNYC (Sep 6, 2010)

I am afraid the obstruction is actually the railing support post. 
The boat is quite narrow at the back.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I just went out to Yachtworld to try to find some pics of the cockpit of an Aloa 34. Found some and they didn't seem obstructed. Was something modified or maybe different years had different layouts.


----------



## AndreasNYC (Sep 6, 2010)

That pic does not look like mine. 
I have not been able to find a good pic of it so I will have to take one. 
However the railing post does interfered and it seems unwise to remove it.


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

I don't recall ever seeing a boat leave the factory with winches and handles that could not turn so I have to think something is NOT in its original location


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Gotcha.

Just to be clear, do you mean the solid aft pushpit rails or a stanchion for the lifelines? A pic might help with some ideas.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

tommays said:


> I don't recall ever seeing a boat leave the factory with winches and handles that could not turn so I have to think something is NOT in its original location


Kinda what I'm thinkin...... Which would mean that it could be moved back.


----------



## AndreasNYC (Sep 6, 2010)

OK, can you please tell me if you know where to obtain a ratcheting winch handle?
That is the question I am asking.
If not, no problem.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

That was a bit huffy. 

As I already said, I don't think they are made any longer. Look in online marine consignment shops. However, you may need a different solution. Even if you find one, what will you do if you lose it or drop it overboard or the ratchet mechanism fails. 

There are threads here for cordless right angle drills with a winch adapter. That might be a solution for you. 

Good luck on your search.


----------



## AndreasNYC (Sep 6, 2010)

ok thank you


----------



## LinekinBayCD (Oct 19, 2009)

If you find a source let me know. I have a winch on the mast that is obstructed and could use a ratcheting handle also.


----------



## msmith10 (Feb 28, 2009)

It is correct that they are not made anymore. I sold one a year ago on ebay. As above, watch consignment shops or ebay- they do show up once in a while. South Coast made one at one time. Try calling Minneys.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

I would just relocate the stanchion, not a hard Job and probably cheaper.


----------



## olson34 (Oct 13, 2000)

Not sure of a retail source off hand, but have seen several references to 12" winch handles over the years. Perhaps a bit of extra leverage would help?

Others have pondered the question, too:
http://sailing.about.com/b/2009/09/28/the-search-for-the-perfect-winch-handle.htm

FWIW dept: we have a T-handle 10" that is oodles better than the standard handle. At least one can get more upper body strength into the rotation....

Note B: You might also re-think the location and angle of your primaries. Almost all production boats have their winch bases angled outward due to the overall angle of the top of the combing. This made the original tooling a bit less expensive, looks proper when viewed at the boat show, but leaves the grinders having to reach outward, away from their core strength. 
It's fine for a tall and muscular 20-something guy, but terrible for everyone else. After some diagraming and a mockup, we added some risers under ours and changed the angle to bring the winches level. 
Now they are much much (much!) easier to use.


----------



## afrinus (Feb 27, 2011)

Just buy a socket ratchet from Sears and make up your own.


----------



## fryewe (Dec 4, 2004)

If you buy a ratcheting drive from a hardware store for this you will need to baby it to prevent corrosion inside the mechanism. It will require frequent flushing and liberal treatment with a corrosion inhibitor. Or just replace it frequently. You can pick up used half inch ratchet drives for a few bucks and carry a whole toolbox full of them for what you will pay for one ratcheting winch handle.


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

AndreasNYC said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> I have 2 speed winches on my boat.
> Unfortunately there is not enough clearance around the winches (for the jib lines) to rotate all the way around.
> ...


Andreas--

Consider using a Winchbit with a 10" or 12" socket wrench. It works, in both directions, and overall will be less costly than another winch handle.

FWIW...


----------



## JordanH (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi AndreaNYC,

How much is the constraint? Our Contessa 26 has the winches too close to the stanchions ... for a 10" winch handle. The 8" is fine. We decided to stay with the 10" handle and ratchet it on our single-speed winches as the extra leverage and handle feels better.

Instead of a ratchet, would a shorter handle work in your case?


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

Also try Bacon's in Annapolis. They have a lot of consignment gear for sail. If you can fine one it will be pricey because they were never common and there is quite a bit of demand. I bought a used one some years ago and it was much more than a new, standard handle. I would not worry about dropping it over the side - with the price and difficulty finding one you will be extra careful.


----------



## LinekinBayCD (Oct 19, 2009)

svHyLyte said:


> Andreas--
> 
> Consider using a Winchbit with a 10" or 12" socket wrench. It works, in both directions, and overall will be less costly than another winch handle.
> 
> FWIW...


How would you suggest attaching the winch bit to the socket wrench? Both have male ends. Epoxy the winch bit into a socket with the tightest fit?


----------



## Sea Dawg (Jun 26, 2012)

Wouldn't a closed end ratcheting wrench attach readily to the other end of the Winchbit?
If so, yes, I'd stick it in the end of the wrench and epoxy it there for a cheap solution.
http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200495415_200495415?cm_mmc=Google-pla-_-Hand%20Tools-_-Wrenches-_-19819&ci_sku=19819&ci_gpa=pla&ci_kw={keyword}


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

LinekinBayCD said:


> How would you suggest attaching the winch bit to the socket wrench? Both have male ends. Epoxy the winch bit into a socket with the tightest fit?


Well, for one thing, a deep socket would do the trick. Just leave the winch bit in the winch, ratchet wrenches are reversible ya' know:










Alternately, a ratchet box wrench:


----------



## LinekinBayCD (Oct 19, 2009)

svHyLyte said:


> Well, for one thing, a deep socket would do the trick. Just leave the winch bit in the winch, ratchet wrenches are reversible ya' know:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe I am over thinking this but but the male end of a winch wrench is 8 points while sockets and ratcheting box wrenches are 6 or 12 points correct? Thats why I was thinking it would be better to get the square drive part of the winch bit to fit into a socket of some type then epoxy it in to the tightest fitting socket that would work.

I did not think there would be enough of the winch bit protruding from the winch to get a ratcheting box wrench to bite on. Even if it was deep enough it would eventually ware away any protruding teeth if it was not an exact fit. In any case I think I'm going to order one of the winch bits and figure out a way to make it work.


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

LinekinBayCD said:


> Maybe I am over thinking this but but the male end of a winch wrench is 8 points while sockets and ratcheting box wrenches are 6 or 12 points correct? Thats why I was thinking it would be better to get the square drive part of the winch bit to fit into a socket of some type then epoxy it in to the tightest fitting socket that would work.
> 
> I did not think there would be enough of the winch bit protruding from the winch to get a ratcheting box wrench to bite on. Even if it was deep enough it would eventually ware away any protruding teeth if it was not an exact fit. In any case I think I'm going to order one of the winch bits and figure out a way to make it work.


The drive end of the winch bit is hexagonal and projects quite far enough above the top of the winch to accept a matching socket. While we use ours with a right angle drill, one could also use it in the manner I suggested.


----------



## LinekinBayCD (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks. The larger picture helped. It looked to me that the drive end was square not six sided. Just ordered one.


----------



## LinekinBayCD (Oct 19, 2009)

Got the winch bit and it worked well with socket wrench. A 12mm socket is actually a better fit for the drive end of the winch bit. 

My choice of epoxy to set the Winchbit into a socket may not work for long. Used the PC-7 black / grey epoxy paste. Don't know if it was too old and didn't set up well but the bit is starting to work lose after a few uses. 

Might try the somewhat flexible epoxy West Systems has or maybe just get it welded.


----------



## AndreasNYC (Sep 6, 2010)

I would say get it welded, will last forever...


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

AndreasNYC said:


> I would say get it welded, will last forever...


As others have noted, I would worry about the ratchet mechanism rusting in due time. Sears Craftsman make some mew ratcheting wrenches that will fit multiple patterns. When they do rust you simply take it back to Sears and they replace it under their lifetime guarantee.

If you weld it, you will lose that guarantee.


----------



## LinekinBayCD (Oct 19, 2009)

RobGallagher said:


> As others have noted, I would worry about the ratchet mechanism rusting in due time. Sears Craftsman make some mew ratcheting wrenches that will fit multiple patterns. When they do rust you simply take it back to Sears and they replace it under their lifetime guarantee.
> 
> If you weld it, you will lose that guarantee.


I'd only weld the Winchbit to a socket. Would still be able to remove the socket from the socket ratchet.


----------



## AndreasNYC (Sep 6, 2010)

While I was welding I would also weld a vertical winch handle to the ratchet handle. 
I guess no one sells ratchets in stainless eh?
A


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

I had a beautiful Stainless Craftsman ratchet wrench. Did not realize I dropped it in the driveway one year before the first snow fall. It got plowed into the snow mound at the bottom of the hill. It sat there all winter with driveway salt all winter till the summer thaw. It worked fine for a few more years till the dentant ball came out. I took it back to Sears, and they did not make it anymore, and they gave me the best available. Wish I had them send it back for repair, but needed it for a job that weekend. 

Perhaps you could find one on eBay?


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

Fit 2 speed winches and use a longer winch handle for when it starts to get heavy


----------



## americanfrog (Sep 6, 2012)

Try Fisheries Supplies in Seattle, or Defender marine if you havent already. Other than that i'd call lewmar, harken customer service and ask them for advice. they might know


----------



## ahab211 (Jan 6, 2008)

I bought one in a sailing shop while on a cruise in Spain. The proprietor called it a winche and after reading this thread I'll be more careful with it!


----------



## LinekinBayCD (Oct 19, 2009)

Forget the epoxy idea I had with the winch bit and a 1/2 in drive 12 mm socket. Tried it out last weekend and the Winchbit was already working lose in the epoxy after limited use. 

Got the winch bit welded to the socket at a bike / hot rod shop when I got my Harley inspected today. $20. Now solid as a rock.


----------



## sailman6 (Oct 12, 2016)

Cleaning out the garage and found a Barbarossa ratcheting handle - still need it?


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

sailman6 said:


> Cleaning out the garage and found a Barbarossa ratcheting handle - still need it?


Save it. It's worth a fortune now and will be more so in a few years. You're a lucky person. Go buy a lottery ticket or two....

Cheers!


----------



## roverhi (Dec 19, 2013)

Here's one on Ebay but not cheap. Found the one I've got there. BARIENT WINCH HANDLE 10" RATCHETING LOCKING CHROME VERY GOOD CONDITION | eBay


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

fryewe said:


> If you buy a ratcheting drive from a hardware store for this you will need to baby it to prevent corrosion inside the mechanism. It will require frequent flushing and liberal treatment with a corrosion inhibitor. Or just replace it frequently. You can pick up used half inch ratchet drives for a few bucks and carry a whole toolbox full of them for what you will pay for one ratcheting winch handle.


Machine shops are such a wonderful invention. Probably for less than one could buy a ratcheting winch handle, a machine shop could turn a ratchet drive into one.


----------

